# Length of time on Estrogen supplement after positive Pregnancy Test



## Kinsky

Length of time on Estrogen supplement after positive Pregnancy Test*​*
Hi all,
I have a medication and protocol question and will appreciate your advice please.

The IVF coordinator at my clinic after my positive pregnancy test yesterday (372 HCG) has advised that I start to gradually come of Estrofem tablets. She said to reduce my tablets from 3 per day down to 2per day for 1 week after which I will go down to 1per day and eventually come off it. 
She mentioned something that worried me during the conversation, she stopping the use of Estrofem may result to bleeding hence they are taking me off it gradually. I questioned her as to why I am stopping it since I have heard women being on it till 12weeks of pregnancy; she told me we no longer need to thicken the lining of my uterus. I can't help but think if this is indeed correct? Like every woman that has waited long to achieve BFP, I can't help but wonder if it is right to do this, if other women have been known to do the same. I have tried looking on the internet and all info I found indicates the continued use of Estrofem tablets till 12weeks of pregnancy. I'm meant to go down to 2tabs per day starting today but I need to be convinced this is appropriate.

My clinic did not check my Estrogen level, and even if they did check and it was high surely isn't it too early to reduce/stop use at 5weeks?
I suppose my question is: would Estrofem be used till 12weeks then gradually come off it? is there any harm if I carried on taking it till 10/12weeks? Especially since there seems to be controversy about stopping it before 10/12weeks?

Just so you know, I had medicated FET.

My progesterone level is 11.8, will you say that is good level at 4weeks pregnancy? I'm currently on 2 per day Crinone Progesterone Vaginal gel.

Thanks.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Each clinic has a different protocol depending on the professional opinion of your consultant.
it would be inappropriate for me to advise you to do something different to your doctor's advice as it is a prescription only medicine.

If you are not happy, then you need to discuss it with the consultant doctor directly and find out the reasons for your prescribed regimen and negotiate with them.

They maybe of the opinion that the HCG secreted by the embryo will be self supporting until the placenta is fully functioning. All normal pregnancies are self sustaining.

My clinic do keep you on support to 13 weeks, but everywhere is different.

As for progesterone levels for stage of pregnancy, this is not my area of expertise - please speak to your doctor.


----------



## Kinsky

Thanks Hopeful. It so turned out that I decided to contact my Dr directly bypassing the IVF coordinator and he told me there is no way he'll be taking me off progesterone so early. Coordinator must have had wires cross. He wants me on it till 12weeks with a plan in place to gradually reduce it from 10weeks.


----------

